# OSHA Required Shop Light lumen



## 71model (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi, I'm trying to find out the amount of Lumens required for our machine shop at work. Right now it has 5 HPsodium lights(yel/orange, should be outside perimeter lighting if you ask me), the shop is dark looking to me. The lumen meter showed 300-400. 
Does anyone have info on what is required so I could have a leg to stand on in getting these changed to some metal-halide lights? 


Also, if you have recommendation other than metal-halide bulb, 
Thanks!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

as far as I can tell, you have way more light than what is required by OSHA http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10630


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, you have quite a bit more light required by OSHA. I'm thinking it's something as low as 10-15 footcandles. EDIT: Guess I could have open Wildlegs link.

We've installed T5 and T8 fluorescents in machine shops and have never heard any complaints.


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

In our manufacturing plant we are replacing the hibays with T5- 6 lamp fixtures and everyone loves them.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lighting*

Try these

http://www.ultraluxlight.com/suggested_light_levels.html

http://www.fullspectrumsolutions.co...tool/SaveXML.php&InstanceKey=LightingAnalysts

http://www.ultraluxlight.com/compared_to_metal_halide.html

Out!


----------



## energysmartin (Dec 8, 2009)

LED installation, Green lease management lighting are some of the good services that he provide to client for energy saving lighting. Lighting retrofit, the technique to increase energy efficiency and result in energy bill reduction. zero advance cost program:
http://www.energysmartindustry.com/products.php?id=3


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Clear*

What exactly does "Zero Advance Cost Program" mean". I called your office and could not get an answer.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

71model said:


> Hi, I'm trying to find out the amount of Lumens required for our machine shop at work. Right now it has 5 HPsodium lights(yel/orange, should be outside perimeter lighting if you ask me), the shop is dark looking to me. The lumen meter showed 300-400.
> Does anyone have info on what is required so I could have a leg to stand on in getting these changed to some metal-halide lights?
> 
> 
> ...


If what you're trying to accomplish is improve visual quality, there are metal halide lamps made specifically to operate on existing 250 or 400W HPS ballast. These lamps make the parking lot quality light to display case quality 4000K 90CRI light(vs. 2100K 20CRI you hvae now), but loses 20% or so in luminous efficacy and these lamps are costly ($50 or so each? ) 

http://www.lighting.philips.com/us_en/browseliterature/download/p-5497.pdf

It might not be the best solution in the long run, but it doesn't require changing out the fixture.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

71model said:


> Hi, I'm trying to find out the amount of Lumens required for our machine shop at work. Right now it has 5 HPsodium lights*(yel/orange,* should be outside perimeter lighting if you ask me), the shop is dark looking to me. The lumen meter showed 300-400.
> Does anyone have info on what is required so I could have a leg to stand on in getting these changed to some metal-halide lights?
> 
> 
> ...


Yellow - orange looking light output sounds more like Low - Pressure Sodium lights.. they really suck for light output.

They were used by some towns for street lighting and some people got confused with the "yellow" in a traffic light.


----------



## 71model (Apr 18, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> If what you're trying to accomplish is improve visual quality, there are metal halide lamps made specifically to operate on existing 250 or 400W HPS ballast. These lamps make the parking lot quality light to display case quality 4000K 90CRI light(vs. 2100K 20CRI you hvae now), but loses 20% or so in luminous efficacy and these lamps are costly ($50 or so each? )
> 
> http://www.lighting.philips.com/us_en/browseliterature/download/p-5497.pdf
> 
> It might not be the best solution in the long run, but it doesn't require changing out the fixture.


Thanks! This helps alot. and thanks to everyone that had input.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Yellow - orange looking light output sounds more like Low - Pressure Sodium lights.. they really suck for light output.
> 
> They were used by some towns for street lighting and some people got confused with the "yellow" in a traffic light.


HPS looks yellow-orange as well. They're the common tunnel and highway lights. They have a CRI of 2000 or so with a CRI of 21, so you can somewhat tell the world is in color.

LPS lights have perhaps the highest luminous efficacy available exceeding 150 lumens per watt, but it is a monochromatic light with a CRI of 0, meaning that, world is in shades of amber. They're quite rare around here. I only know of a place or two that use it. On the contrast, HPS lights are quite common.


----------

